# Farrier business name??



## Lil Shortie17 (Oct 24, 2008)

I just became a farrier and I have no idea what to call my business, anyone have any ideas? I would love something creative and catchy... I really suck at making names, can anyone help me out? 

Thanks!
-Shortie


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

What about Shortie's Shoein'?? LOL :razz: ( I suck at this too :roll

I like something easy to remember. What about using your last name?
Maybe Shortie if that is what you go by. I don't even think my farrier (well, barefoot trimmer) has a business name, It's just her given name...lol.

What type of clients will you be servicing? Mostly good 'ol boys? English type barns? How high up the ladder are you aiming? (If that makes sense?)

I would choose something more "proper" if you are doing larger barns.
I would choose something more "laid back" if you are doing local barns, and smaller farms...This is hard without a little background on ya! :razz:


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! I posted my message and then realized that you're question was your first post! 

Soooooo... *rolling out red carpet* Taaaaa Daaaaaaaa... lol.....Welcome Aboard!:wink:


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Lil Shortie17 said:


> I just became a farrier and I have no idea what to call my business, anyone have any ideas? I would love something creative and catchy... I really suck at making names, can anyone help me out?
> 
> Thanks!
> -Shortie


You don't say where you are from, but in Ontario, there are business banking laws so if your business name is not your given name, you have to open a business banking account and pay more in fees. Just a thought.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

I would use your name, ex: last name's shoeing... people get to know you by your name, not necessarily that of the business ;-)


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Our farrier is "some guy farrier service" or something close to that. Up here we are REALLY remote so there are no fancy barns that he'd need to worry about looking down on him hah. Not that it'd really matter that much but it's just a lot of little hobby farms and 4-H horses around here. I think that his name is pretty cool! Easy to remember because it's so random!


----------

